# Getting me a Streamlight!



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a streamlight on my Glock 22. and my Rem 870. They have both been punished by recoil and are not bothered in the least.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I've got a small one I keep in my shirt pocket, I feel naked without it. It is stupid bright too.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> All my POS lights have broken. Returned the junk energizer headlamp that failed. Going by Platt and buy a Streamlight headlamp next week :thumbsup:


I bought this and never looked back. I'd definitely buy another one. I'm not sure where they get the battery life numbers, because I just put new batteries in mine last week, and I've run it way over 4.5 hours. That was on the brightest setting too.

http://www.coastportland.com/h7-focusing-led-headlamp-with-vlt.htm


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Demac said:


> I bought this and never looked back. I'd definitely buy another one....


 I have that same light. With new batteries on "high" that thing is almost dangerously bright. :thumbup: It's a beast. 

-John


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

where do you work that you need to see 50 feet in front of you..? I wont spend more that 10 bucks on a flash light, whats the point..? or better yet whats the point of having a light on your handgun.LOL "hey...Its me, im riiiiight heeere..." LOL LOL :laughing: some of you guys are funny..


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

captkirk said:


> where do you work that you need to see 50 feet in front of you..? I wont spend more that 10 bucks on a flash light, whats the point..? or better yet whats the point of having a light on your handgun.LOL "hey...Its me, im riiiiight heeere..." LOL LOL :laughing: some of you guys are funny..


Problem is the $10 lights aren't cutting it for me. They die and won't work. $30 bucks and I'm getting that Argo with a Cree LED in it that uses AAA.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Problem is the $10 lights aren't cutting it for me. They die and won't work. $30 bucks and I'm getting that Argo with a Cree LED in it that uses AAA.


AAA batterys..

That wiil put us out of work...


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Problem is the $10 lights aren't cutting it for me. They die and won't work. $30 bucks and I'm getting that Argo with a Cree LED in it that uses AAA.


 oh, 30 bucks is reasonable to me. But anything over a 100 for a work flashlight is crazy...IMO.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

captkirk said:


> oh, 30 bucks is reasonable to me. But anything over a 100 for a work flashlight is crazy...IMO.


This is much better....





http://www.magnalight.com/showprodu...ght-hid-metal-halide-rechargeable-flashlights


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

captkirk said:


> where do you work that you need to see 50 feet in front of you...?


 The next time I find myself inside five stories underground inside a turbine casing or at the end of a 500' long penstock, I'll snap you some photos. :thumbsup:

-John


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

I carry a Surefire E1B and love it (got it for free from one of my summer jobs), however I would never buy one since they are pretty pricy.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

HugoStiglitz said:


> I carry a Surefire E1B and love it (got it for free from one of my summer jobs), however I would never buy one since they are pretty pricy.



Then when it is worn out you wiil not have one.


----------



## HugoStiglitz (Apr 11, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Then when it is worn out you wiil not have one.


Very good! Although I doubt that will happen anytime soon, it's built like a tank and has a 50,000 hour LED.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

captkirk said:


> oh, 30 bucks is reasonable to me. But anything over a 100 for a work flashlight is crazy...IMO.


Then the amount I paid for the 10+ surefires and inova lights must be extra crazy :laughing::laughing: I know I have a problem.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Then the amount I paid for the 10+ surefires and inova lights must be extra crazy :laughing::laughing: I know I have a problem.


Yes you might have.:blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Then the amount I paid for the 10+ surefires and inova lights must be extra crazy :laughing::laughing: I know I have a problem.


 yea i guess. every guy has his thing.... Ive had the same 10 dollar duracel led light for the last year and a half...not a bad return on investment.. My helper managed to loose one of my rechargable 12 milwaukee lights and broke my makits 18 volt light.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

captkirk said:


> yea i guess. every guy has his thing.... Ive had the same 10 dollar duracel led light for the last year and a half...not a bad return on investment.. My helper managed to loose one of my rechargable 12 milwaukee lights and broke my makits 18 volt light.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> All my POS lights have broken. Returned the junk energizer headlamp that failed. Going by Platt and buy a Streamlight headlamp next week :thumbsup:


I only use petzl headlamps. I'm still rockin one from my first tour in Iraq, it has 2 tours and 7 years of electrical work. 
http://www.petzl.com/us/outdoor/headlamps/compact-headlamps/zipka2

Or a sure fire for long distance.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I have 2 POLy Stingers by streamlight. Awesome. They come with a car charger and all...They run about 80 bucks, but well worth it...


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

I did the same as Nitro, went through all of the cheap ones.
Fenix all the way. One AA battery, no bulky pack in the back. 





Check out the flashlight forum. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forum.php


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Fenix makes good quality lights. But since I switched to the Nitecore D series, I'm hooked. I have a couple early D10's that are infinitly adjustable for brightness. Then ended up with a late model D10 that has only 3 brightness levels. I don't care for it much. Now they have the D11 out, haven't got one yet, but they are infinite, and look nice. They all run on 1 AA battery, and will run with a 4 D Maglight on high, but will run for 4 days straight on low.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgKZuZ3fhtU


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Demac said:


> I bought this and never looked back. I'd definitely buy another one. I'm not sure where they get the battery life numbers, because I just put new batteries in mine last week, and I've run it way over 4.5 hours. That was on the brightest setting too.
> 
> http://www.coastportland.com/h7-focusing-led-headlamp-with-vlt.htm


Can you tell me what you paid for it?


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

ibuzzard said:


> Can you tell me what you paid for it?


Mmm...$45ish if I remember right. I'd gotten tired of small flashlights and weak headlamps and while checking out at Lowes it was sitting on the 'impulse buy' shelf and I was weak.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have the Streamlight headlamp and love it.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I picked up a Streamlight Argo and it seemed nice. Almost immediately the LED for battery level died. Would sometimes come on when you wacked it. So returned it.. Think I'm going to give Fenix a shot.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I bought this headlight recommended by Demac,and used it the past week at work:

H7 Focusing LED Headlamp with VLT


I got it from an Ebay seller for, I believe,about 45.00 shipped.

The thing is really bright,plus it is focusable.The three AAA's last long,especially if you use the slider switch on the battery pack to adjust down the brightness.I use it on my hardhat,and it fits fine,though I did add a few pieces of Velcro.A vast improvement over my hardware-store light.I actually had one of the older non-focusable models a couple years ago that I liked,but that walked away from me in Iraq, as did a few other nice tools I had my wife send over.Darn Bosnians.........














;


----------



## DiegoXJ (Jul 29, 2010)

I got a Streamlight stylus pro I keep in my pocket. That things is so handy, left it in my pocket through a wash and dry cycle and still works. Gonna order a couple more. was like 20 bucks on amazon. Also have one of those energizer head lamps. its not the greatest but its cheap so if I lose it I wont really care. Please note that at this point in time I can tell you where at least 4 different flashlights of mine are currently residing in certain customers attics/drop ceilings. Yea losing flashlights is my thing.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> All my POS lights have broken. Returned the junk energizer headlamp that failed. Going by Platt and buy a Streamlight headlamp next week :thumbsup:


You got a Platt in Wa?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sold. I'll try one, thanks for the reviews everyone.
:thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> You got a Platt in Wa?


There's a lot of Platts up here. They seem to be a little more expensive on materials but have decent prices on tools.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's the new light I'm getting:

http://www.uwkinetics.com/products/3aaa-eled-vizion-headlamp

I'll let you know what I think. Company looks professional.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

I use their fireboxes 










http://www.streamlight.com/product/class.aspx?cid=17

http://www.opticsplanet.net/streamlight-litebox-vehicle-mount-system.html


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Now I'm also looking at Princeton Tec lights. Tired of my lights failing in a few months.


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Swing over to candlepower forums there are alot of flashlight junkies over there. Lots of reviews and stories. Also there are reviews on youtube of just about every decent light out there. And agian, I recomend Nitecore or Fenix. I have carried one or the other for years with zero failures other than having to stretch the contact spring out once in a while.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Petzl is now on the short list also. That Pixa is bad ass looking.


----------



## woodhouse (Nov 28, 2009)

believe it or not, the little ryobi 4v flashlight is just awesome!
extremely bright, and charges in about 20-30 min with the quick charger and lasts a very long time!
the flashlight w/ the quick charger and battery was about $50
but if the flashlight ever breaks and you need to replace it, the unit by itself is only $20!


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

*Overview* - Online stores - Details - Related items 









50 bucks at Sears, cheaper on line 220 lumen, rechargeable. Badas:thumbsup:


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

Light weight LED streaming headlamp s appropriate.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

Which company's streaming headlamp you bought.
please specify.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Got a gift from a detective a couple years ago, a Mag Charger flashlight. Attached it to the engine cover in my van. I tried the streamlight at the Police store while buying bulbs, i still prefer the mag.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Here's the new light I'm getting:
> 
> http://www.uwkinetics.com/products/3aaa-eled-vizion-headlamp
> 
> I'll let you know what I think. Company looks professional.


 
I have been using their dive lights since the early 80's and at this point I think I have two of every light they make. The first ones I bought are still going strong, even after being flooded with saltwater, new bulb, o-rings and some grease and back online.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

captkirk said:


> or better yet whats the point of having a light on your handgun. some of you guys are funny..


 
Having the light attached frees up your hands so when you're doing a drug raid at night you can have a two hand grip and kill the bad guys. Geez and your from jersey.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Princeton Tec EOSR off Amazon for $32 won the contest. I'll let you know what I think when I get it!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

That Princeton EOSR I got off Amazon is pretty nice. Seems well built. Bright. The hinge part is alright, has three sets of plastic serrations that it binds on to hinge. Better than one set. Lifetime warranty. I'm liking it.


----------

